# Ended up going to the Golden Bond Rescue Walk (pic HEAVY)



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Love to see those happy Goldens taking their people for a nice healthy walk! Thanks for sharing. Your son and pup are great models and both look like they are having a fabulous time!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow looks like fun!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

What a great idea look at all the goldens soooo cute!!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

did everybody get along ALL the time? I really, really hope (and will) make it some day -- but should I be embarrassed about Bridger? oh, and was everybody well groomed?


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

spruce said:


> did everybody get along ALL the time? I really, really hope (and will) make it some day -- but should I be embarrassed about Bridger? oh, and was everybody well groomed?


Thanks everyone! Spruce you are too funny! I was concerned about Sienna because she can be nervous, she made one back off bark to a 7 month old excited pup, but that was it. Since we were all moving in bits and pieces, she had no problem what so ever. My son Ian ended up walking up in front a lot, so that helped too. When we got there we just stayed off to the edge a bit and let her get used to all the dogs around.

Sienna is not groomed AT ALL, she's got very smurfy paws that I've tried to clean up a bit, but I'm crap at it. There were all different shapes and sizes, all different coats. Remember, many of them are rescues. 3 of them were from this large rescue and had very uneven fur because of their poor nutrition- it has come a long way from how they found them!

If it will make you feel any better, I heard many conversations about the classes and socialization some of the dogs there were going through because of behavior issues that comes from being rescues and they weren't just three I just spoke of.

I really hope you come to one soon- I'd love to meet you!!


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

Looks like a great event! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow that looks like a ton of fun. Love to see a big sea of gold like that.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh, I wish we had something like this in Colorado I would sooooo be there:wavey: with Bogie.
Elke, ZsaZsa and Bogart


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That was sure a lot of "gold" in one spot, a regular "Bonanza" of it. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like it was a great time.....golden heaven!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

What WONDERFUL pictures! It looked like everyone had such a wonderful time, and the weather looked like it was good for it! I would have loved to have gone, and been a part of seeing all of those beautiful Golden's. So glad to hear the ones that were so neglected ad malnourished are doing better.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww that looks like so much fun! I would be in heaven with that many other goldens around  I'm going to try a search to see if anything like that is planned in the Toronto area. 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great Event!*

What a great event!

LOOK AT all of the beautiful dogs!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I love the pics - looks like Laurelhurst Park to me. It seems like a great event that I'll have to explore.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Good eye! It was Laurelhurst and it was a beautiful day ;-)


----------

